# Grooming Question- Poofy Pants!!??



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not see where his hair looks trimmed. Looks like they just did a bath and brush out. Yes you could have his bum trimmed up to make it neater. A common term for a pet golden trim is an outline trim. That is where they trim up the the legs, belly, bum, and tail. I would also have the ears trimmed up too to keep them neat. Nothing on the body should be touched.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Poofy floofy pants 🤣

Does look like they didn’t actually trim his trousers. They’ve left him with wings sticking out from the side view!
I know when Teddy needs a coat trim when haunches/thigh get too long.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Riley's Mom said:


> I do not see where his hair looks trimmed. Looks like they just did a bath and brush out. Yes you could have his bum trimmed up to make it neater. A common term for a pet golden trim is an outline trim. That is where they trim up the the legs, belly, bum, and tail. I would also have the ears trimmed up too to keep them neat. Nothing on the body should be touched.


Thank you for responding. He had so much hair and was shedding in handfuls that seeing his slim, trim body made me think they cut it. I will take him back and have them trim down the “pants”! Also thanks for the terminology…I will remember “outline trim”.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

CCoopz said:


> Poofy floofy pants 🤣
> 
> Does look like they didn’t actually trim his trousers. They’ve left him with wings sticking out from the side view!
> I know when Teddy needs a coat trim when haunches/thigh get too long.


Don’t tell Archie, but I giggle every time I see him from behind. Not sure how old you are, but he looks like he’s wearing floofy parachute pants from the 80’s! 😂😂😂


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

You can use thinning shears and clean up the trousers


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

JulieCA said:


> Don’t tell Archie, but I giggle every time I see him from behind. Not sure how old you are, but he looks like he’s wearing floofy parachute pants from the 80’s! 😂😂😂


🤣 argh bless him, they give us the sweetest confused looks as we laugh.
I’m in my late 30’s but I remember the AC hammer parachute pants and in Europe’s they are kinda still a thing in summer months. In my skinny youth I was partial to wearing a pair in Spain or Greece. We call them Harem pants, from the Arab influence.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

When my female sheds her undercoat it makes her "pants" look extra floofy. It often surprises me because it seems to happen overnight. I'm guessing they just did a thorough blow-out and got that undercoat out for you. I bet once his coat fills in again, the pants will look normal!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Goldhill said:


> When my female sheds her undercoat it makes her "pants" look extra floofy. It often surprises me because it seems to happen overnight. I'm guessing they just did a thorough blow-out and got that undercoat out for you. I bet once his coat fills in again, the pants will look normal!


That could very well be the case, as I was shocked at how trim he was when I picked him up. He had sooooo much undercoat!


----------

